# Silverthorne, CO CCO (Outlets at Silverthorne)



## makeup_junkie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is in the right place, so please move it if need be.  Also, I did a search to see if there was any information about this and I didn't find any.  

Has anyone been to the Estee Lauder CCO in Silverthorne, CO?  I'm going to Breckenridge for my Spring Break next week, and we might be going to that outlet.  Has anyone found any good stuff there?  Is it worth going to?

TIA!


----------



## peanut (Mar 15, 2006)

I've only been to one CCO, and this was it. I have to admit that I was disappointed. The store was rather small and didn't have a great selection. As for MAC, they had just a few small shelves. I think I ended up buying a translucent loose powder and Pinch of Peach blush. This was a couple years ago, so it might be better now. I'd still go again if I were close though cause I love the idea of a namebrand cosmetics on sale. And who knows, maybe next time I'd be able to find some LE or DC items. By the way, the outlet mall itself has tons of stores.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 4, 2006)

Yes..I have been to this one! I did get a MAC paint and I think a lipstick. Nice store! The setting is beautiful...Enjoy! Let us know what you get!


----------



## discopie (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Silverthorne, CO CCO (Silverthorne Factory Store)*

i just went there this past wknd... they had a ton of stuff. as best that i can recall...

eye shadows: fab n flashy, living pink, mancatcher, rose blanc, sweet lust, star violet, sushi flower, shadowy lady, flashtrack, claire de lune, and several others

mineralize eye shadow: interview/purple-x

shadesticks: pink couture, royal hue, sharkskin

pigments: pastorale, copperized, rushmetal

fluidline: nightfish, along with 10+ permanent colors

2007 holiday brush sets: eye set and face sets

2007 holiday lip sets: tan, plum, and the gloss set

novel twist: warm eyes, basic brush set

trip palette

quads: sweetie cakes, well-plummed

several select sheer powders, foundations, 

face powders: star!, hullabulloo, mellow rave

blushes: coppertone, flirt & tease, blunt, honour, format, plus several others

slimshines: cocoamour, and 5 other colors

15+ lipsticks and several lip pencils

15+ lipglosses

concealers: several shades of studio finish, studio stick, studio touch-up stick, select cover up, and those LE concealer palettes

several nail polishes and perfumes


----------



## hickle (Mar 24, 2010)

I just went there this weekend.  For paint pots, they had soft ocre, rollickin', perky, cashflow, and a few others I think.  There was one fluid line - uppity.  They had a few eyeshadows from the starflash collection, and the collection that had orange packaging.  There were also some compacts from the Holiday 2006 collection, I believe.  Or maybe it was this past holiday, I can't remember.  There were lots of lipsticks and lip glosses, and for pigments they were all reflects.


----------



## treasuremymac (May 5, 2015)

Anyone visit recently? I am headed to CO and curious if anyone has been to this CCO lately.


----------



## QUEEN B (May 6, 2015)

I haven't been in a while they usually have pretty good selections, please if you do go Id love to know what they have also


----------



## treasuremymac (May 6, 2015)

I called yesterday and the girl who answered was really helpful in telling me what they have. they have items from the 2014 holiday collection, nicki lipglasses, a few maleficent items (powder and lipglass) but not much else for LE items ( at least from what i was told). Not sure if ill be driving through that area yet but if i do ill post in this thread. I am definitely heading to castle rock so if anyone has been lately please share what you found


----------

